
Trump Administration Lifts Limits on Military Hardware for Police - briankereszturi
http://www.npr.org/2017/08/28/546743742/trump-administration-lifts-limits-on-military-hardware-for-police
======
pitaj
What are the military hardware used for? Are our police fighting criminal
syndicates?

I wonder how much crime is related to illicit drug markets, and how much
"need" police would have for this kind of hardware if drugs were all legal.

